# Inpatient Coder charts/hour



## SamRobert2012 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi,
I recently got a job as an inpatient coder in a mid-sized hospital. I am responsibile for the inpatient facility, inpatient profee, and inpatient anesthesia charges for all inpatient charts. 

Most per hour estimations I see are for coders who are only doing the facility charges.

Does anyone have any idea of how many charts/hour a coder should be doing when they are doing the entire inpatient stay?

I am not being pushed to meet any certain quota, I am just wondering what number I should be pushing myself towards as a personal goal.


----------



## 1formissy (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi,
I used to code cases for the hospital and it depends on the type of cases you are coding. AND, if you are abstracting, or coding off what the phyisican indicates on the OP reports. 
If you are not presented with a quota, I would work on quality over quantity. Especially since you are new, you want to make a good impression and confirm with your supervisor that he/she made the right choice by hiring you. 
Congrats on your new position, and the best of luck!


----------

